# Voltage Stabilzers... Yay or Nay?



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

When I went and got my new K&N air filter yesterday I saw a few different Voltae Stabilizers sitting in the glass shelves, so I asked about em. Supposedly they seem like one of the best upgrades for the price, they're supposed to do a few different things:

Increase Horsepower
Increase Torque
Increase Gas Mileage
Increase Throttle Response
Stable the Idleing
Quicken Engine Starts

Anyone know about these? For the money I would be spending, if these are all true it seems very worth it.


----------



## ak47m203 (Apr 24, 2005)

i got that on my civic not really noticable as they claimed. and it's expensive especially if you buy sun hypervoltage. it;s up to you but don't expect a miracle. i may just upgrade my headers. 


http://www.intakeone.com/Denso/SunHVS.html




chrislis said:


> When I went and got my new K&N air filter yesterday I saw a few different Voltae Stabilizers sitting in the glass shelves, so I asked about em. Supposedly they seem like one of the best upgrades for the price, they're supposed to do a few different things:
> 
> Increase Horsepower
> Increase Torque
> ...


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

i was just gonna get one of the nismo ones on ebay for 60 bucks, but now i'm rethinking it. anyone else know anything about em? i have mixed reviews...


----------



## ak47m203 (Apr 24, 2005)

what reviews did you have. especially the negative one.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

chrislis said:


> i was just gonna get one of the nismo ones on ebay for 60 bucks, but now i'm rethinking it. anyone else know anything about em? i have mixed reviews...


don't get it, its not a real nismo product.


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

ahh, i had that in the back of my head comparing to te price. alright thanks! 

and the guy at B&B Perf. told me he had one in his car awhile back before it got smashed and it added so much more to the car and the batteries life, gas mileage and starting skyrocketed. I won't be getting one however.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Looks, sounds, and is a crock of crap...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I have a pivot one. Doesnt add any power at all. But it did stop my headlights from pulsing when either the AC kicks in or when the bass on my stereo is up loud.


----------

